# Air France 1st Class Seat reminds me of a VIA Lower Berth



## NS VIA Fan (May 10, 2014)

This new Air France 1st Class Seat reminds me of a VIA Lower Berth.

(watch a video here)

http://corporate.airfrance.com/fr/presse/mediatheque/classes-de-voyage-et-gastronomie/video/best-beyond-le-siege-la-premiere/

On a transatlantic flight I can have a coach seat for $500.....The 1st Class Seat will cost an extra $7,000.00 !

>>>>>>>>

Here's a VIA Berth with only a curtain between aisle and bed.....just like Air France.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 10, 2014)

Don't a lot of International First seats look like this? Lufthansa 747 First definitely looks like it.


----------



## railiner (May 10, 2014)

Air France's F class is very nice, but take a look at this....http://www.etihad.com/en-us/experience-etihad/flying-reimagined/the-residence/

Scroll down to see the 'three room suite'......

about the only thing better would probably be some sultan's private A-380....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 10, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Don't a lot of International First seats look like this? Lufthansa 747 First definitely looks like it.


Yes.....but I don't see that curtain on Lufthansa for extra privacy.....just like an old style Pullman!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 11, 2014)

That Etihad suite looks like those old Pullman Compartments in the sky. Looks like Etihad is just introducing their A380 and the seat maps aren't public yet, AFAIK.


----------

